# Energy stocks



## Aden_1 (27 July 2005)

Hey all,
Quick question regarding energy stocks!

I know the market it at the top of its game right now, and there are some good energy stocks that continue to climb through the ups and the downs...

EG. Origin Energy.
Im looking at getting some of them. BUT!

Im wondering if the market decides to flaten out, or correct its self.
Will Energy stocks be affected much?

So would it be better to wait a while before purchasing an energy stock?
or would it be better to get in now...

Ive been watching ORG sine they were at $5 not all that long ago! they just continue to put on 1 or 2 % per day! its a rock solid stock when u look at thier charts!!!

Note! No comments will be accepted as advice to act on!!


----------



## johnsmith (27 July 2005)

*Re: Energy Stocks...*

if you really believe the market is flat and is likely to fall, then why dont you buy a long dated put on one of these stocks.

i dont believe all this crud about energy hitting its peak. To me, its only just started. Its always the contrarian that will make the big $$.

no one has shown there has been a drop in demand, or that the supply side has increased. In fact, the supply margin is so narrow (if there is even one), that more storms in the Gulf of Mexico, or unrest in oil producing nations will cause the oil price to spike further. The only thing that can prevent oil rising is a low cost energy source. The only one I see having any impact is the coal fired plants in China. But you're not going to see anyone putting coal into their cars any time soon.




			
				Aden_1 said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> Quick question regarding energy stocks!
> 
> I know the market it at the top of its game right now, and there are some good energy stocks that continue to climb through the ups and the downs...
> ...


----------



## Aden_1 (28 July 2005)

*Re: Energy Stocks...*

Thanks John!

IT seems Origin energy has been strong through the thick and thin.
Its a rock solid stock according to some magazine that had the cover... 10 Bullet PRoof Stocks. and its chart shows that!

Any one else have a view on the enegy market right now?


----------



## gaga (28 July 2005)

*Re: Energy Stocks...*

CFU is an  interesting read.  i only browsed the  latest anouncement  though they seem to have burnt $15mill and have $5millin the bank . so a raising  may or may not be on the cards 
their tech seems to work and makes for a nice alternative to coal  etc


----------



## idribble (28 July 2005)

*Re: Energy Stocks...*

John Smith quoted  "Its always the contrarian that will make the big $$."

An oxymoron of some sorts ..... John Smith (a name synonomous with, well John Smith types and lemmings / sheep) and then ..... Contrarian in the same sentence.

When dudes like John Smith speak, it's worth noting.  

I agree wholeheartedly with JS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## britishcarfreak (6 September 2005)

*Re: Energy Stocks...*

Energy stocks seem to have taken quite a beating in the last few days - strange as I'd expect them to go up with the weather issues in the US.  I too read the article about ORG and also cross-referenced that with another article in personal investor mag that argued it was one of the energy stocks that got left behind and was due for a substantial correction.  It was tipped to go to 8.50 before the end of the year.

I've watched my friends dropping with CUE and TAP and even ROC took a hit recently.  I've been playing with ARQ and it's holding sufficiently at around $2.

The recent Shares Mag covered energy stocks and was a good read.  AMU (amadeus) is one I've been watching keenly too and regret not getting a piece of the action.

I wonder if anyone has any thoughts on what type of energy stock will benefit from the rising Aussie fuel prices the most??????


----------



## doctorj (6 September 2005)

*Re: Energy Stocks...*

Anyone interested in Australian Oil and Gas stocks needs to get down to the Good Oil Conference at the Esplanade Hotel in Fremantle tomorrow and Thursday.

It's an opportunity for companies to promote prospects and farmout opportunities to investors and brokers.  Most major Australian oilers are presenting.  Go to the site here.

Keep an eye on AMU.  Rumour has it that they will now source a large rig for SGT to drill to deeper targets at SGT as the tight rig market has made it difficult to get a small rig to drill the shallow Bolomex (sp?) target.  I expect AMU to make an announcement regarding this during the conference.


----------



## Cash cow (7 September 2005)

*Re: Energy Stocks...*

NWE looking very good today given announcements late yesterday afternoon.
Strong buy is my opinion.


----------



## doctorj (7 September 2005)

*Re: Energy Stocks...*

Turns out Fat Prophets were wrong and AMU did not announce targetting a big rig for South Grosse Tette.


----------



## RichKid (7 September 2005)

*Re: Energy Stocks...*



			
				Aden_1 said:
			
		

> Thanks John!
> 
> IT seems Origin energy has been strong through the thick and thin.
> Its a rock solid stock according to some magazine that had the cover... 10 Bullet PRoof Stocks. and its chart shows that!



I've started a thread on ORG for those who want to discuss it in more detail.


----------



## mime (8 September 2005)

*Re: Energy Stocks...*

It'll depend on the amount of money the stock makes. Alot of energy stocks are high because of the anticipation that they'll more money in the future because of energy prices ect. I'm doing ok out of energy(90% of my stocks). But with China/asia lifting the rest of the world just about any stocks will do ok.


----------

